# The cause of the fire



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

I think we know the cause of the fire


----------



## cheech (Jan 11, 2007)

This came off of the recent topics list so I thought I would bump it on again.

I think that this is funny and it makes me laugh everytime I see it.


----------

